# Cocktail tables



## elmalloc

Went to my neighbors house and played donkey kong cocktail and digdug cocktail and got severely addicted.


What should I be looking at. Any MAME cocktail tables (NEW). Should I be looking at refurbd single game cocktail tables. How would MAME even work with multiplayer with the screen facing one way?


Thanks,

ELmO


----------



## str1der




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/14339907
> 
> 
> Went to my neighbors house and played donkey kong cocktail and digdug cocktail and got severely addicted.
> 
> 
> What should I be looking at. Any MAME cocktail tables (NEW). Should I be looking at refurbd single game cocktail tables. How would MAME even work with multiplayer with the screen facing one way?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ELmO



Check out http://www.byoac.com for more information than you can shake a joystick at. There is the ability to do screen flipping just for this type of setup.


----------



## Cameron

You can buy complete stuff at a price or buy cocktail kits and build your own.


I haven't done a cocktail mame project yet. Focus on yet.


----------



## cinortcele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/14339907
> 
> 
> Went to my neighbors house and played donkey kong cocktail and digdug cocktail and got severely addicted.
> 
> 
> What should I be looking at. Any MAME cocktail tables (NEW). Should I be looking at refurbd single game cocktail tables. How would MAME even work with multiplayer with the screen facing one way?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ELmO



Here are some examples.

http://monstercabinets.com/4sale


----------



## elmalloc

Thanks very much cinortcele, Great first post.


----------



## elmalloc

Monster Cabinets:



















Found these, seem to be reasonably priced as well (as kits, or full fledged cocktails) - they use a 19" CRT monitor though in the full version - not sure if that's small or big or what:
http://www.dreamarcades.com/kits.shtml


----------



## cinortcele

19" CRTs are what most classic games used. PacMan, Galaga...


Those Dream Arcades come disassembled and are similar to the furniture you buy at Wal-Mart. They are meant to be able to be taken apart which makes me wonder how durable they are.


I have an Arcade Legends but it's not a cocktail and it rocks but doesn't use MAME so it's not easy to upgrade.


----------



## elmalloc

If you search Dream Arcades on youtube, you can see a couple of reviews (and a few videos on how they're put together).


3/4" MDF basically. Don't know how durable or whatever they are, but they can come with casters...different look - Don't know how durable they really need to be?


I like the look of the monster cabinets.


The "4 player" which I'm sure is difficlut to do- allows you to play 2 player side by side (scrolling) and 2 player across (normal cocktail?) - games. What are your thoughts on that. I assume the 2 player side by side is for normal stand up arcade games (TMNT, etc) - and the across are pacman/etc...


What would you do if you were me?


Thanks,

ELmO


----------



## cinortcele

Casters are cool I guess if you are going to be moving it. I like the look of the Monster Cabinets. IMO they look more like a real cocktail cabinet from the 80s. Sounds like the Dream Arcades are put together nicely but it seems less sturdy just going by furniture that uses that same method of assembly. Disposable furniture. MDF is as strong as plywood until it gets humid/wet. I think most early Arcade cabinets were plywood and those are the ones that are still around and in good shape for the age. New cabinets seem to be MDF with a laminate.


I think the 4 player is really just 2 player horizontal or 2 player cocktail mode. It would be too hard to play sideways I would think.


----------



## elmalloc

true, but that's what I ask. They only have a 2 player across (normal cocktail), which means I can't play any other arcade games that don't play vertically (TMNT, etc)....


----------



## cinortcele

true. can't play 4 player games either. I like that head to head blue one. Looks like donkey kong blue.


----------



## Cameron

I like them all. I'm not so sure about the 4 player one. I can't think of any games that would be really good with.


----------



## elmalloc

It's actually only 2 player, but you can play head to head (cocktail style) or normal arcade games (side by side).


The head to head one is cool, classic cocktail - but can't really play TMNT or other multiplayer side by side games on it.


----------



## sewerrat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/14372914
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do if you were me?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ELmO



It depends on what type of person you are.

Me . .I spent countless hours at BYOAC to learn how to build my own and did and really enjoyed the entire process. After that, I moved on to building my own touchscreen jukebox, which gets used constantly in my house.

So, if you have the time and energy to invest, go the build your own.


----------



## elmalloc

i do not have the time to invest unfortunately


----------



## elmalloc

any suggestions, monster cabinets are not ready to sell for at least another year...argh


----------



## Cameron

 www.mameroom.com has nice cabinet kits.


----------



## whiskey > work

speaking of mameroom, I'm interested in that kit for 549 plus shipping, then getting the 27 inch arcade monitor from (is it?) wells for 450. Wiring for 30, buttons, spinner and trackball for 250 or so. Computer for free and some front end software. Oh and coin door for 50. Roms for 20 on dvd so that adds up to about 1400 or so. Is this a good route?

edit: forgot some stuff like the t molding, monitor harness and the bezel so tack on some more coin, like 125


----------



## elmalloc

i do not need roms, *snicker snicker*


monster cabinets were only $1000-1250..steal of a deal


doeds wells gardner make a 19" for cocktail?


----------



## Cameron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whiskey > work* /forum/post/14747299
> 
> 
> speaking of mameroom, I'm interested in that kit for 549 plus shipping, then getting the 27 inch arcade monitor from (is it?) wells for 450. Wiring for 30, buttons, spinner and trackball for 250 or so. Computer for free and some front end software. Oh and coin door for 50. Roms for 20 on dvd so that adds up to about 1400 or so. Is this a good route?
> 
> edit: forgot some stuff like the t molding, monitor harness and the bezel so tack on some more coin, like 125



Not a bad route at all. That would be a very sweet setup.


Did you check out the Hyperspin FE yet?


----------



## Cameron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/14747450
> 
> 
> i do not need roms, *snicker snicker*
> 
> 
> monster cabinets were only $1000-1250..steal of a deal
> 
> 
> doeds wells gardner make a 19" for cocktail?



I think they used the regular 19" arcade monitors in the cocktails. Send the mameroom guys an email and they can probably get you some good monitor suggestions.


I would also love a cocktail cab some day.


First I need to finish my upright cabinet. Maybe I should work on it a bit this weekend. I got my replacement (for the one I lost) ArcadeVGA card a couple days ago so I am actually good to go.


----------



## whiskey > work




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cameron* /forum/post/14747966
> 
> 
> Not a bad route at all. That would be a very sweet setup.
> 
> 
> Did you check out the Hyperspin FE yet?



yeah, it's on youtube. It looks awesome! Those mameroom 4 player cabinets look very well made. I read some reviews on them as well and it appears like a quality product.

LOL look at this thing:









could you seriously imagine having that monster in the basement?
http://www.mamemarquees.com/monster-...ee-p-1255.html 

here's a cool site for marquees and whatnot. NICE if you go over to sideart, they have art specifically for these cabinets! Emalloc, click on the cocktail art


----------



## Cameron

I could totally imagine that. I like the showcase cabs a lot. Especially if they have a killer monitor.


My first MAME project was a showcase style machine It was super huge! It had a 29" screen. It was a little rough being my first project.


----------



## elmalloc

wow hyperspin looks sweet! man now i want a stand up and a cocktail


----------



## elmalloc

Dudes, mameroom headquarters is only 15 miles away from me!!!!!


----------



## whiskey > work




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/14750571
> 
> 
> Dudes, mameroom headquarters is only 15 miles away from me!!!!!



sweet! Go pick up one of those huge cabinets like the one up above. Or, go take some pics for us forum members! While you're there, ask about an AVS deal







jk that's cool though. You ever been?


----------



## elmalloc

Not yet, I emailed them asking if I could visit their HQ (where they manufacture everything) and if they have any b-stock - LOL.


Either way I will see if I can take iphone pictures if they let me in.


Yes, I will ip ck up one of those sweet cabinets just tell me which one you guys think is coolest.


I want a cocktail too though...for the living room


----------



## cinortcele

Just curious how old the average user of this board is. Those huge cabinets are hideous to me. It's like standing in front of a big screen tv at wally world playing nintendo. For me playing Arcade games needs to feel like it did when Arcade games were Arcade games. Not just exaggerated versions of games you can get on the PS3 or Xbox. I guess it just all depends on what you grew up playing. Something about a nice cocktail or a galaga sized cabinet gives me more of a rush. You get tunnel vision and just zone out. Those huge 50" screens and the podium standing 4 feet away really makes me feel disconnected. No offense intended just curious as to why most MAME cabinets look so un Arcade to me when that is what the software is trying to emulate.


----------



## elmalloc

the average video gamer nowadays is 30+.


I like the cocktail cabinets even though I never played one while growing up. I also like the stand ups...

-ELmO


----------



## Cameron

I'm 36. I like arcade games in all forms.


----------



## Cameron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/14751952
> 
> 
> the average video gamer nowadays is 30+.
> 
> 
> I like the cocktail cabinets even though I never played one while growing up. I also like the stand ups...
> 
> -ELmO



I used to play cocktail Galaga at the local pizza pub. Such good times.


Cocktails are really super cool! I must have one some day.


----------



## elmalloc

cameron any pics of your arcade setups


----------



## whiskey > work




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinortcele* /forum/post/14751843
> 
> 
> Just curious how old the average user of this board is. Those huge cabinets are hideous to me. It's like standing in front of a big screen tv at wally world playing nintendo. For me playing Arcade games needs to feel like it did when Arcade games were Arcade games. Not just exaggerated versions of games you can get on the PS3 or Xbox. I guess it just all depends on what you grew up playing. Something about a nice cocktail or a galaga sized cabinet gives me more of a rush. You get tunnel vision and just zone out. Those huge 50" screens and the podium standing 4 feet away really makes me feel disconnected. No offense intended just curious as to why most MAME cabinets look so un Arcade to me when that is what the software is trying to emulate.


----------



## cinortcele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whiskey > work* /forum/post/14752183



Poor Kitty.


So I assume most love the huge screens. I was at an auction the other day and there was a PacMan reunion in one of those cabinets and I couldn't make myself bid on it. I played it during the preview and it just wasn't the same. I can see having a new game where there is lots of high def action going on in one of these cabinets but how big does the asteroid ship have to be to see it. Im sure I will end up with one eventually and change my mind but for me a 19" or maybe a 27" monitor is plenty.


----------



## Cameron

Not to argue your personal preference, but Asteroids on a standard raster CRT isn't the same as the real vector thing either.


There are some games that really benefit from the larger presentation IMHO. They are usually more recent games. A good one that looks better bigger is Virtual On.


It all depends on which arcade style you are talking about. I think the big screened ones can be OK. I like a good 25-27" CRT nice and close to me as you do, but I can enjoy the showcase style as well.


----------



## cinortcele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cameron* /forum/post/14752524
> 
> 
> Not to argue your personal preference, but Asteroids on a standard raster CRT isn't the same as the real vector thing either.
> 
> 
> There are some games that really benefit from the larger presentation IMHO. They are usually more recent games. A good one that looks better bigger is Virtual On.
> 
> 
> It all depends on which arcade style you are talking about. I think the big screened ones can be OK. I like a good 25-27" CRT nice and close to me as you do, but I can enjoy the showcase style as well.



Probably a bad example with the roids and I do agree the newer action packed 3D games are better bigger but I haven't found MAME to be a good emulator for newer games. May just be me.


----------



## elmalloc

I want a standup arcade, a showcase, and a cocktail


Why do I own this hous ethat cost me $2000 a month in mortgage, when I could be haivng all these goodies instead!!!


----------



## whiskey > work

I want a pony


----------



## elmalloc




----------



## whiskey > work

lol that thing rules


----------



## Cameron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/14752050
> 
> 
> cameron any pics of your arcade setups



Well I don't seem to have any pictures of the original showcase one that I can find. That was a long long time ago.


Here is the one I built after that:
http://forum.arcadecontrols.com/inde...1712#msg101712 


A Control Panel I made. It still works, but the facade is a bit hashed up due to my kids:
http://forum.arcadecontrols.com/index.php?topic=13564.0 


My bartop that is back in the shop:
http://forum.arcadecontrols.com/index.php?topic=54840.0 



I don't have any pics of my upright mame machine. It was based off a Mercs cabinet. The control panel I did myself on that one.


I will post pics of my current project when it gets a bit farther. It is a simple generic cabinet and I am not going all fancy. Just need to get it functional.


----------



## whiskey > work

those are some sweet and unique projects you accomplished! Where is the PC for the bartop, not even in the cabinet? That's an option for the arkanoid bartop build for me if that's what you did. That way, I could use the PC for a jukebox touchscreen


----------



## elmalloc

Bubble Bobble


----------



## Cameron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whiskey > work* /forum/post/14757958
> 
> 
> those are some sweet and unique projects you accomplished! Where is the PC for the bartop, not even in the cabinet? That's an option for the arkanoid bartop build for me if that's what you did. That way, I could use the PC for a jukebox touchscreen



The PC for the bartop is a mac mini running Xp on the side. I could make it fit in there, but it wasnt' worth the effort.


----------



## elmalloc

cameron can you please make me bubble bobble mame setup


----------



## whiskey > work

why are you so greedy?





Cameron, could you make me a Frogger bartop?


----------



## elmalloc

lawl


----------



## whiskey > work

cameron did give me a great idea about the bartop though. I was convinced I had to stuff a PC inside the box, now I realize I don't have to. This is good news indeed


----------



## Cameron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/14761230
> 
> 
> cameron can you please make me bubble bobble mame setup



I can do the graphics for you.

The rest of the labor is up to you.


----------



## Cameron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whiskey > work* /forum/post/14763481
> 
> 
> why are you so greedy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cameron, could you make me a Frogger bartop?



I can do the graphics for you the rest.....

is up to you











Well actually I could make you one, but you wouldn't like the total cost.


----------



## elmalloc

try us, but keep total under $200

thanks


----------



## Cameron

Try a couple thousand. Labor aint cheap


----------



## elmalloc

*MameROOM* replied saying that's their manufacturing facility and basically no visitors allowed.


I said people in AVS were looknig for me to take pictures and get up close and personal with stuff.


They haven't replied yet but that is slightly disappointing to be that close, yet so far.


----------



## Cameron

At least shipping would be cheap.


----------



## whiskey > work




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/14770937
> 
> *MameROOM* replied saying that's their manufacturing facility and basically no visitors allowed.
> 
> 
> I said people in AVS were looknig for me to take pictures and get up close and personal with stuff.
> 
> 
> They haven't replied yet but that is slightly disappointing to be that close, yet so far.



good effort, we'll see what they have to say. If they could give me a good deal, i'd buy one. Besides, if that falls through, I know cameron will make me one for free


----------



## elmalloc

They are a littl eslow in responding to inquiries, haven't heard back from them...


----------



## Cameron

bummer


----------



## whiskey > work

too busy cutting mdf board.


----------



## Cameron

My guess is there isn't enough actual business for them to be a full time operation. Therefore they do it whenever they can.


----------



## elmalloc

I'm not sure about that though, their construction facility is HUGE!! Look at it on google maps satellite.


I think they got turned off when I mentinoed I was looking for B-Stock (just for a cheaper price). D ang economy hurting our pocket books and empty spaces in houses meant to be used for cocktail cabinets and collecting dust otherwise and i have to dust those spots dammit


----------



## whiskey > work

I couldn't imagine them being turned off by an opportunity to make some money. If they would do some kind of package deal for your cabinet and my 4player monster cabinet, I'd be very receptive to that. Some kind of AVS power buy


----------



## elmalloc

I mentioned AVS would like to see pictures of the facility, maybe they don't know wha tAVS is.


yes I would like a powerbuy also, it woul dbe 2 monster cabinets, and 1 cocktail...oh snap.


Imagine if they had financing, who wouldn't own one of these?


----------



## whiskey > work

that's what I'm saying. If they could knock some money off a group purchase or something I'd probably bite


----------



## Remax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/14803871
> 
> 
> I mentioned AVS would like to see pictures of the facility, maybe they don't know wha tAVS is.
> 
> 
> yes I would like a powerbuy also, it woul dbe 2 monster cabinets, and 1 cocktail...oh snap.
> 
> 
> Imagine if they had financing, who wouldn't own one of these?



If you have to finance it means you cant afford it.


----------



## elmalloc

not really.


i financed my BMW (52K). Paid it off fully in 1.5 years.


With that attitude, hardly anyone would own a house.


seize teh day


----------



## jschlesi

I opened the mameroom pdf for a cocktail assembly and it not mention the pc or software. Anyone put one together and hardware and software?


----------



## Cameron

I think there are some guys on ebay that do that on occasion.


----------



## cinortcele

Ive setup several MAME boxes using both Windows and Linux. There are lots of front ends to choose from for Windows. The Linux development of MAME is all but extinct.


You don't need much to run it as long as you only want the kind of games I call classic. The games on the 60-n-1 boards for example.


----------



## elmalloc

cinortcle why only 10 posts


----------



## cinortcele

11 now!










I've been lurking for a few months. Started my project and got sick over a year ago but I am getting better and getting some stuff done. Sheet rock is up and finishers are almost done. So I haven't had much to say. Need to start taking pics I guess. It has turned into much more of a project than it ever should of been but what the heck you only live once. As for MAME I would be more than happy to help anyone out. Check out HyperSpin http://hyperspin-fe.com for what is in the works for a Windows front end that will finally be worthy of an arcade.


----------



## elmalloc

sould i do cocktail table, or standup?


----------



## cinortcele

Both.


Honestly it depends on your own preference and the amount of space you have. With a cocktail table you will need 2 trackballs and 2 spinners if you desire to play games that require such hardware where in an upright model most games will use the same trackball and/or spinnerfor both players. So you can save money there. In an upright you can fit a larger CRT so you can spend that money you saved on that.


I love cocktails but IMO a true arcade needs uprights and maybe a couple of cocktails. If you just want 1 cabinet and don't want to dedicate the space for the upright go cocktail. You can always use it as a coffee table or end table when not in use.


Im working on plans for a coffee table height and size cabinet.


----------



## elmalloc

If you decide to start making some tell me as I will buy them off of you


----------



## elmalloc

I may be getting a bonus at christmas, I will try to fight off th urge to buy a cocktail cabinet with it....


----------



## elmalloc

mameroom wants $2300 for a cocktail, too much IMO.


monstercabinets is sitll getting his business up and ready and won't be ready to "mass produce" or even produce me one for a few months. Too bad because his seem to look the best and possibly be the best for only $1300 or so.


Are there any other options for a 2 player mame head to head cocktail that someone could think of, that uses an actual cocktali monitor? The ones based on using your own LCD or something don't look authentic and some don't even fit correctly from what I've seen.


ELmO


----------



## whiskey > work

that is too much for a cab. . Might as well get a standup for that


----------



## elmalloc

i had that same reaction but replace wall with cement and im typing from a hospital bed now with one hand


----------



## cinortcele

What is the difference in a cocktail cabinet and a stand up. About a half a sheet of wood? $15? Maybe more artwork on the sides of the stand up but thicker glass and tempered at that on the cocktail. The guts and the monitor are the same. More wiring in the cocktail as there would be two control panels.


Seems to me it's like a convertible car. You would think it would be cheaper but they aren't. More to it than just size.


----------



## whiskey > work




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/15767088
> 
> 
> i had that same reaction but replace wall with cement and im typing from a hospital bed now with one hand



I just took a look at your theatre pics btw. Nice house and theatre. What you need is a huge 4 person arcade cab


----------



## elmalloc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinortcele* /forum/post/15769232
> 
> 
> What is the difference in a cocktail cabinet and a stand up. About a half a sheet of wood? $15? Maybe more artwork on the sides of the stand up but thicker glass and tempered at that on the cocktail. The guts and the monitor are the same. More wiring in the cocktail as there would be two control panels.
> 
> 
> Seems to me it's like a convertible car. You would think it would be cheaper but they aren't. More to it than just size.



I guess youre right, but that monster cabinet guy really seems to have a good unit for a killer price. I haven't seen one in person yet though so who knows.


My patience nowadays is wearing thing. I am about to order a couch that I supposedly will get in 8-12 weeks. Argh.


----------



## mls15000

I bought the mameroom plans to build my Ultimate Arcade II 4-Player arcade cab and my touch screen jukebox. The plans are very easy to follow for the build, very detailed. The build your own arcade forums are a great place to get ideas for the hardware and software. I will say this, the novelty wears off quickly. I played my cab almost daily for about a year. Since I moved into my new house 4 months ago, I have yet to turn it on. I have 2 kids that played their mini cab daily, and they have not touched theirs in about the same time. You would think that with thousands of games you wouldnt get bored, but you do







.


----------



## elmalloc

I imagine that will happen with me as well. I guess it's really only when guests come over, I'd like to play a 2 player cocktail with them...


Who do I give the mameroom plans to cut the pieces out for me though -since I've never done that before?


The reason I liked monster cabinets is because theirs are nicely colored and use the original monitors.


----------



## mls15000

They only sell either plans with instructions so you can cut your own peices, or you buy one of their pre-cut kits. Not sure if they sell cocktail plans though. It's not that hard to build one yourself, if you are handy with a circular saw and router. You may want to check on craigslist for someone selling a used one or an arcade auction in your area.


----------



## whiskey > work

just make your own don't be scurred


----------



## elmalloc

any more thoughts friends


----------



## cinortcele

patience is rewarded to those who wait.


----------



## whiskey > work

a penny saved is a penny earned


----------



## gryhnd

Heh, good timing. I'm actually in the midst of building a cocktail cabinet right now. However mine isn't your traditional cocktail cab set up...it's being built into a small island for the kitchenette part of the HT. It's designed to match the existing cherry cabinetry.


This will be in addition to a full size upright MAME cab I built 2 years ago, and a smaller commercial Hanaho "Arcade Classics" upright unit. Both horizontal. I've been jonesing for a setup where I could better enjoy vertical games like Tempest, Centipede.


Attached: in process pic with 22" CRT dry fitted.


----------



## mlwood37

some nice cocktail cabs there ....Might have to make one one day.


----------



## skylooker1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/16302043
> 
> 
> any more thoughts friends



Here is a couple that I have built for friends.


Mike


----------



## skylooker1

A couple of Stand-ups.


----------



## elmalloc

That cocktail looks superb


----------



## whiskey > work

I'd buy an arcade game but whenever anyone comes over all they want to do is get drunk and sit in front of the projector anyways.


----------



## elmalloc

locatin trash can lol


har youre also playing tales of monkey island


----------



## whiskey > work

yeah, lol monkey island. What's your Gamertag?


----------



## elmalloc

I do not utilize xbox 360 much anymore, I'm plyaing it on PC.


Add me on facebook friends:
http://www.facebook.com/reuben.ahmed


----------



## gryhnd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gryhnd* /forum/post/16305123
> 
> 
> I'm actually in the midst of building a cocktail cabinet right now. However mine isn't your traditional cocktail cab set up...it's being built into a small island for the kitchenette part of the HT. It's designed to match the existing cherry cabinetry.



I finished off this project just yesterday. Here's the final result, joining two uprights on the gaming side of the HT:





























(now I just need to finish the HT!)


----------



## whiskey > work

wow, that is incredible!


----------



## gryhnd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whiskey > work* /forum/post/16981585
> 
> 
> wow, that is incredible!



Thanks man. My wife likes it too, so that's a relief


----------



## elmalloc

Who are you? You are crazy, that's who you are!


Any pics of the stand ups also? Can you build these for me/us? THanks


----------



## gryhnd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/17004087
> 
> 
> Who are you? You are crazy, that's who you are!
> 
> 
> Any pics of the stand ups also? Can you build these for me/us? THanks



Who, me?










Here are the uprights. I did not make the short one...it's a a BJs special I got cheap because it was damaged. But it did start me on this journey.


















I was under time constraints for the upright cabinet (needed to be done for my kids BD party), and so I opted for a pre-made X-Arcade Tankstick. For the cocktail, that's totally from scratch..


----------



## whiskey > work

damn that graphic is sick


----------



## elmalloc

For those in a generational gap, when he say sick, he mean good (or great)


----------



## gryhnd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/17004087
> 
> 
> Can you build these for me/us? THanks



Missed this before. Not sure if you were serious, but seeing as your in OH and I'm out in MA I don't think it'd work out for us


----------



## whiskey > work




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/17022739
> 
> 
> For those in a generational gap, when he say sick, he mean good (or great)



no, I mean sick


----------



## elmalloc

For those searching for the dictionary definition of sick, he mean feeling ill, regurgitation, might need to go to the hospital, pneumonia, or just short people (i.e. stunted growth).


----------



## humanoidx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gryhnd* /forum/post/16975297
> 
> 
> I finished off this project just yesterday. Here's the final result, joining two uprights on the gaming side of the HT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (now I just need to finish the HT!)



That is just too cool for words!


----------



## humanoidx

Alright, I've got a question on one of my cocktails (Frogger).


I recently picked up a Frogger cocktail that turned on and looked good, but I had no sound on the machine. I found out what was thought earlier by me to be a bolt sticking out of the bottom of the machine was actually a volume knob all the way on the other side of the machine. I turned up the volume and unfortunately found out why the previous owner turned it off... It emits an annoying high pitched interference sound out of the speakers instead of the regular Frogger sounds and music. Now I have to find out why it's doing that.


I traced the volume control (cord) to a spot on the rom board where it plugs in. A cord with the white plug on the end is it and plugs in to a six-pin spot sticking out of the board. Taking out the plug cuts off the sound.


So, after seeing that the high pitched sound goes away (in fact, no sound comes through the speakers at all) if I unplug the white connector from the six-pin connector on the board, am I to assume the wire is bad? Or do I possibly have a bad chip on my board? I don't know anything about this stuff at all, so please bear with me if I don't use correct terminology and such.


Please help! I desperately want to hear the Frogger sounds and music on my machine! Thanks!


----------



## elmalloc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *humanoidx* /forum/post/17080974
> 
> 
> Alright, I've got a question on one of my cocktails (Frogger).
> 
> 
> I recently picked up a Frogger cocktail that turned on and looked good, but I had no sound on the machine. I found out what was thought earlier by me to be a bolt sticking out of the bottom of the machine was actually a volume knob all the way on the other side of the machine. I turned up the volume and unfortunately found out why the previous owner turned it off... It emits an annoying high pitched interference sound out of the speakers instead of the regular Frogger sounds and music. Now I have to find out why it's doing that.
> 
> 
> I traced the volume control (cord) to a spot on the rom board where it plugs in. A cord with the white plug on the end is it and plugs in to a six-pin spot sticking out of the board. Taking out the plug cuts off the sound.
> 
> 
> So, after seeing that the high pitched sound goes away (in fact, no sound comes through the speakers at all) if I unplug the white connector from the six-pin connector on the board, am I to assume the wire is bad? Or do I possibly have a bad chip on my board? I don't know anything about this stuff at all, so please bear with me if I don't use correct terminology and such.
> 
> 
> Please help! I desperately want to hear the Frogger sounds and music on my machine! Thanks!



Someone help this man!


If you do not get help by christmas, mind if I buy you a mame cocktail cabinet so you can play ANY game including Frogger?


----------



## Cueball_shell

I say get one! I have a stand up MAME cab and have had it for like 3 years and still play on it at least once a week. They definaltey don't make games like they used to for sure. I LOVE digdug and it has to be one of my all-time faves


Can't get a cocktail cab becuase I slipped a disk in my back and can't arch over like that so just be aware of that as I know it can be an issue especially if you are playing it a lot.


Please post your pics - I can't wait to see what they've got. *jealous*


----------



## gryhnd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cueball_shell* /forum/post/17275493
> 
> 
> Can't get a cocktail cab becuase I slipped a disk in my back and can't arch over like that so just be aware of that as I know it can be an issue especially if you are playing it a lot.



I'm near 6'5" so I'm with you on that one. That's why I designed the "island" (see above) to be taller than your typical cocktail. I can actually stand up at it.


It's turned out to be a big hit at parties too. People can switch off really quickly, and it allows a lot of people to easily huddle around the machine to watch the action. The ladies really like the island-cocktail. They play it all the time during parties, but rarely do I see them at the upright cabinet.


----------



## elmalloc

I'm still looking for more affordable solutions. Anything hovering aroudn 1K is affordable for a MAME cabinet to me...


----------



## elmalloc

you have 6 cocktail tables? Can you make 7 and give me one?


----------



## Spartan94

I built the Municade about 10 years ago..


----------



## elmalloc

ill take it


----------



## elmalloc

How did this guy do this?


I can't figure it out, are these graphics? If so they are wicked:


----------



## gryhnd

Looks like a marbleized vinyl, or Formica.


----------



## elmalloc

how difficult would it be for me to apply that to a kit?


----------



## gryhnd

Well, speaking out of my @ss b/c I have no experience with that kit...but I'd say it shouldn't be (too) difficult at all. The vinyls are usually self adhesive so they are easy to apply as long as you go slow and take care to avoid bubbles. Formica is a bit more complicated as you have to work with contact adhesive, and then use a flush trim bit in a router to trim the excess to the contours of the panels.


----------



## elmalloc

I have a granite shop near me, I thikn my buddy can trim the edges for me. This might be interesting, an actual granite cocktail cabinet!


It's $29/sq foot.


----------



## gryhnd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/18188424
> 
> 
> This might be interesting, an actual granite cocktail cabinet!



Clearly you'll never be moving that machine once set up


----------



## elmalloc

EVER HEARD OF HIDDEN CASTERS?


I haven't, but if they existed I might consider them.


----------



## gryhnd

Yep, I use them on mine. But thems gotta be some serious heavy duty casters! And no rugs!


----------



## gryhnd

My next arcade project. A cocktail cabinet I'll name "Spinal Cab!":











(not to scale)


----------



## elmalloc

XD. OK formica or marbelized vinyl then.


My buddy said the vinyl is tough to "keep on" and stay where it's supposed to go. Why? Is it like a sticker? Why does it move?


----------



## gryhnd

It is like a big sticker. They can peel off over time as people catch corners and edges. Kids can pick at it, etc.


----------



## elmalloc

another benefit of not having kids


----------

